
Spotify seems to crash for all iOS users on launch - yreg
https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/1220284-spotify-not-working-on-ios/?tab=comments#comment-13806431
======
jeremiahlee
Facebook SDK strikes again:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23790089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23790089)

~~~
yreg
Thanks

------
yreg
Workaround: enable airplane mode and disable WiFi

